# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  فساتين افراح بسيطه بس راقيه

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم















*

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورة باريبسيا من زمان على مواضيعك الحلوة

وان شاء الله عودة ميمونة

----------


## آلجوري

حلوييييين
يعطيك العافية باريسيا  :Smile:

----------


## باريسيا

> مشكورة باريبسيا من زمان على مواضيعك الحلوة
> 
> وان شاء الله عودة ميمونة


*ان شاءالله 

تسلملي ياالعالي على هل الطله الحلوه 
الله لا يحرمنى من طلاتك*

----------


## باريسيا

> حلوييييين
> يعطيك العافية باريسيا


*تسلميلي ياايات على ردك الحلو ياآمر 
كل مره اعمليها وطلي بهيك طله حلوه ونرورينى*

----------


## N_tarawneh

إجّبد ...  :Db465236ff:  

ما تبلى هالفساطين وصاحبة الفساطين ...

----------


## باريسيا

> إجّبد ...  
> 
> ما تبلى هالفساطين وصاحبة الفساطين ...


 :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:  
*بربنى يخليك ويسعدك*

----------


## روان

شكرا باريسيا  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا باريسيا


*مرسي حياتي*

----------


## مراد الوديان

عقبال ما يجي يوم وتلبسيهم انشالله 
وشكرا على الموضوع
 :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## باريسيا

*ربنى يخليك ويجبر بخاطرك اخي مراد 
تسلملي على طلتك*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *ربنى يخليك ويجبر بخاطرك اخي مراد 
> تسلملي على طلتك*


يا جماعه باريسيا هون 
امسكوها  :Bl (14):  
باريسيا وين هالغيبه عنا / اشتقنالك

----------


## باريسيا

> يا جماعه باريسيا هون 
> امسكوها  
> باريسيا وين هالغيبه عنا / اشتقنالك


* غيبتي بغيبت ابي 
الله يرحمه  


اشتاقتلك العافيه وانا كمان مشتاقه الكم*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الله يجعل ايامك افراح بأفراح يا رب..
منوره المنتدى ولا تحرمينا من هالطله الحلوه

مشكوره

----------


## باريسيا

*تسلملي عموره 
الله يجبر بخاطرك*

----------


## The Zain

[align=center]شكرا كتير على الموضوع 
الفساتين كتير حلوة وراقية بس مش كتير بسيطة 
شوفي فساتين Monsoon
هاي فساتين بسيطة جدا جدا
مع الشكر[/align]

----------


## باريسيا

*مرسي الك 

بنسبه للفساتين الافراح في الي بيتكلفوا بتفاصيلها والشك وهيك شي

ب سهدوال البساطه الي فيها بالقماش بس الشغل عليها اكتير بس منظرها بسيط وغريب ويجذب هاي الي قصدته 

عى العموم بشوف الفساتين Monsoonوبنزلهم 

مرسي اكتير على المرور والطله الحلوه*

----------


## ابو نعيم

شكرا على فساتين الجميلة جدا

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلموا...

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا على فساتين الجميلة جدا


*هلااااا ابو نعيم 
الاجمل مرورك*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كيفك يا باريسيا  وين الغيبه 

اشتقنالك 

طمنينا عنك

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلموا...


*العفو منورتيني حبيبتي*

----------


## sabah22

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :Bl (9):

----------


## لفلى

حلوين واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

----------


## aziza

جمبل جدا جدا

----------


## امال العموش

:SnipeR (15):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو كتير

----------


## ضوالقمر

:SnipeR (64):  :SnipeR (64):  :SnipeR (64):  :SnipeR (64):  :SnipeR (64): thanks

----------

